# Lightroom Mobile Clipping Indicators



## Tim Ryland (Aug 28, 2020)

I know that in LrMobile, when adjusting items like Exposure, Highlights, etc. I can touch the screen whilst adjusting to see clipping.  Can someone explain what all the colours mean, it seems to go Red, Yellow and White as the highlights are adjusted, and all colours as Shadows are adjusted. This seems to correspond to some of these colours hitting the extreme edges of the Histogram. Coming from Affinity Photo which had a simple red for clipped highlights and blue for clipped shadows this seems extremely confusing.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Aug 28, 2020)

Red = clipped white point (all channels)
Blue = clipped black point (all channels)
other colors = some combination of individual color channels are clipped

It’s not easy to remember what channel combination each color corresponds to, and this is one answer I could not find in Victoria’s Lightroom and Lightroom Classic books. Clipping is definitely covered there, just not the individual channel colors.

However there is a table of them for Photoshop in a book I updated (_Real World Adobe Photoshop CS5_, which is really mostly the wisdom and expertise of the late Bruce Fraser), so I attached a picture of that. If it can be verified that these are the same channel clipping colors being used in Lightroom (they seem to be, from a few quick tests), Victoria can use this as a starting point for inclusion in the Lightroom FAQ books. Unless they are already in her books and I just missed them…


----------



## Tim Ryland (Aug 29, 2020)

Conrad,

Thanks for that, it’s a pretty comprehensive reply. They were just confusing me, it would be nice if you could have the option in Lightroom Mobile just to show they clipped Blacks/Whites just on their own without the others.

Tim.


----------

